# MonStar's Journal: No More Bullsh*t!



## M.J.H. (Mar 15, 2005)

I am stopping with all of the journals, NOW. No more bullsh*t, no more games, no more anything. 

I am so sick of this awful cycle that I constantly put myself through. Feeling like hell all the time because I binging and then dieting and then binging over and over and over. It's ridiculous. I have started God knows how many journals here at IM, and I know how annoying it is for you readers to see me say this kind of crap over and over again. And I always end up starting a new journal. But this one is here to STAY guys. Please have faith in me just this one last time. 

I am going BACK TO THE BASICS. Really just going to do what has worked for me in the past, a basic bodybuilding split, clean diet, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 15, 2005)

Tuesday; 3-15-2005

*Back* 

Good back workout today, I was in the gym about 45 minutes today. I looked back on one of my old journals and I am really going to keep things nice and simple with my workouts. Going to go heavy like I always have, and really focus on hitting each intended musclegroup hard.  

*Support Rows*
2 sets of 3 with 300 
3 sets of 7 with 235

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
6 sets of 3 with 275 

*Nautilus Pullovers*
3 sets of 9 with 260 

*Bentover DB Lateral Raises*
2 sets of 12 with the 30's

Started off with good old chest-supported rows today, love this apparatus! Started off with 6 plates for 2 sets of 3, not bad at all. Absolutely CRUSHED my manhood though, I might add, ouch. Did high-set/low-rep work with CG pulldowns, used almost the entire stack. Moved onto some pullovers and then some bentover laterals, nice workout.

Diet/Supplements: 
- whole-wheat peanut butter toast, 100mg T3, 40mg nolva
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, 200mg caffeine
- 1 scoop of whey protein postworkout 
- whole-wheat tuna salad sandwich
- grilled steak soft taco
- grilled chicken, broccoli + cheese
- ? 

Sleep: 1 + 6.5 hours. 

Weight: 226.5 lbs.  

Feel FAT AS HELL today because I have pigged out probably the past 2 weeks in a row. Ben & Jerry's nonstop, Taco Bell, complete junkfood that I am ashamed to even post here in my journal. This sh*t has got to stop.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

why do you keep running t3 if your binging all the time?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 15, 2005)

so he can binge and get away with it.

GL mike


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 15, 2005)

youre too fucking hard on yourself. It's just a sport, something you should enjoy. Have some fun with it and you will see some better results.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 15, 2005)

*Yanick:* Just like Cold Iron said, if I am binging on a regular basis obviously I need the T3 even more to keep my bodyfat % somewhat low. 

*Cold Iron:* I agree, bro. I really do need to take it easy on myself. Lately I have been striving for perfection and I am getting absolutely nowhere doing that. I need to realize that sometimes I am going to cheat on my diet and I just need to live with that fact. No one is perfect, and I need to stop expecting myself to never crave bad food, etc.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't ever have cravings as bad as you, and if I do I rarely act upon them.  When you feel these things coming on, why can't you just go to the kitchen cook up some chicken or eggs and stuff yourself on that.

I don't know what to say.  I think we all want you to succeed.  Maybe you take a week or so off from everything and do what you want to do, eat what you want to eat, etc. and just ask yourself if bodybuilding is the right thing for you.  Maybe you'd be much better off working your ass off trying to get as big as possible, but not dieting or supplementing like an Arnold or Ronnie.  You wouldn't feel bad going to eat all that crap anymore, thats for sure.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 15, 2005)

It's all about accountability ......not starting new journals


So I guess my reverse psychology didn't work in your other thread, eh?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 15, 2005)

I get cravings when I miss meals myself. So sticking to a diet pretty much solves that problem, so long as life doesn't get in the way.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ditto to what Mudge said.  My binging/Cravings occur when I miss meals or haven't laid them out.

Maybe consider forgeting about the Scale.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm afraid there's no solution to this without some kind of professional help.   Good luck Mike


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 15, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* Honestly man, I know weight-training is for me. I look forward to the gym probably more than anything else in my life. I haven't taken more than a week or two off of lifting weights since I was 12-13 years old. My problem has always been my diet, honestly. Binging, dieting down, and binging again. But honestly---my diet has never stopped me from gaining. I have always grown like a weed so to speak. Always hit new PR's all the time, always done well on every program I have ever tried, more or less.

About my diet, I really don't know what to do. All I am going to concentrate on honestly is eating MORE. The only thing I can think of by my body having this intense cravings constantly, is me not taking in enough food. I mean there's no other reason I would get such intense cravings so frequently. 

*Cold Iron:* The reverse psychology honestly I would say did work for the most part. It was motivation to prove people wrong, in a sense. But the bottom line is that I really need to keep my diet clean for myself, not to prove people wrong. 

*Mudge:* Agreed, and I am the same way. But unfortunately I frequently end up missing meals, due to my work schedule. But I completely agree that missing meals definitely leads to cravings. 

*IainDaniel:* Agreed, I definitely pay too much attention to the scale and not enough attention to the mirror. I really need to concentrate more on how my midsection looks, etc.

*Duncans Donuts:* I am going to see what happens with this journal. And if for some reason I end up binging out of control and starting a new journal---I might consider getting some kind of professional help. This whole thing is getting out of control.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Yanick:* Just like Cold Iron said, if I am binging on a regular basis obviously I need the T3 even more to keep my bodyfat % somewhat low.



don't get too offended by this...but that is just fuckin stupid. you have no self control so you're gonna rely on drugs to keep you lean? you remind me of all of my stupid friends who don't have the determination to get big so they just juice their heads off and think they actually accomplished something. I've been fat for pretty much as long as i can remember, and there was a time in my life where i straight up did not have the dedication/will power to cut...a situation similar to yours. I came to terms with being fat, i didn't start pumping my body full of shit to get lean. you either do it right or you don't do it at all, don't rely on crutches.

i'm not even mentioning all the health deteriorating effects of all the bs you're putting in your body. get some self control and stop this madness. its all in your head.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 15, 2005)

*Yanick:* I agree that it is a weak way of staying lean, that's for sure. I can't imagine what my % of bodyfat would be if I binged constantly the way that I do and I didn't take T3, or sodium usinate, or ephedrine, or other fat-burning drugs that I have used in the past. It would probably be outrageous. Because honestly when I am taking these drugs and still gaining fat, I know that I would have to be putting on massive amounts of bodyfat without them. Bottom line is that I really need to get my diet in order. Keep sugar to a minimum, etc.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 15, 2005)

Do you think you are possibly binging and using the excuse "well its fine that I ate 15 tacos and 24 burritos because I am on T3?"  I know its only creatine but sometimes for me if I feel I missed a set or did a few poor sets in a workout, or hell even if I had a whole bad workout I use the excuse that its alright, the creatine will keep me growing.  Just saying.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

> Bottom line is that I really need to get my diet in order. Keep sugar to a minimum, etc.




yeah, that is the key.  you say that though and I look at your diet, aside form the binging I mean (the stuff you post), and it fucking sucks!!  Like, not even close.  And I just think to myself "no wonder this kid can't get it together.  his diet is shit."


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 15, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* Yeah, I think that is partly my thinking. Well, honestly it was more my thinking when I was on sodium usinate. I would think in the middle of binging, oh well, I am sure I won't gain much bodyfat because my body temperature is through the roof on sodium usinate. Which is obviously a very wrong way of thinking.

*Patrick:* Overall, I just try and limit my sugar. I don't try and keep an overly strict diet at all. If I did, I would most definitely binge like crazy. I can't even imagine. Eating an overall clean diet has been the only way I have been able to stick to any kind of diet at all.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 15, 2005)

_If you want it, just do it. No bitching, no excuses._

I try to keep that in mind for myself, either I make it or I dont.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 15, 2005)

*Mudge:* I agree, bro. And I honestly need to keep that mindset, and I think hopefully I'll be able to stick it out this time around. I was doing good for a while and then I started slipping up, and then I just lost control and started binging almost every single night.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> _If you want it, just do it. No bitching, no excuses._
> 
> I try to keep that in mind for myself, either I make it or I dont.



Exactly! It comes down to how _badly_ you want it in the end.

Good luck Mike.


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2005)

Monstar, once you learn what YOUR body needs DIET wise, you can change your body MUCH faster through diet than you can with any drug....


----------



## Du (Mar 15, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck. 



Keep it in one journal though, so itll show up in our control panel.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2005)

Mike, get your will power together buddy. Once you do it and are consistent with it, it's not that big of a deal. And you need a cheat every now and then. If you don't, you will never stick to your diet. Stop changing your training and diet. Get on something and don't change it for at least 6 months. *6 months!*
Now, how much should I wager that you will have this closed by tomorrow??


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 15, 2005)

*Kerry:* Hey, thanks for stopping by. I completely agree that it really comes down to how bad I want it. I really need to keep the end result in mind and stop thinking for the moment. Thanks again for the support.  

*sara:* Yeah I really need to realize this, and stop relying on fat-burning drugs. I can't even imagine how negatively these kinds of things are affecting my body. I really need to make sure that I keep what I eat clean, and low in sugar. More than anything else I am trying to keep my sugar intake to a minimum. 

*du:* Thanks for the support, bud. I lost you though about the control panel, what do you mean?

*dg:* Thanks for stopping by, and I agree that I really need to keep my willpower in line. How about this for a wager, I'll send you $20.00 (I can't send more I am broke, lol) if I don't keep this journal for 6 months. I'll send you a money order of *CASH* for $20.00 if for some reason I stop posting in this journal, or start a new journal. You have my word, and we have all of IM for witnesses. 

And at the end of the 6 months, you send me $20.00.


----------



## Du (Mar 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *du:* Thanks for the support, bud. I lost you though about the control panel, what do you mean?


When i posted in here, it automatically subscribed me to this thread. So when i sign on, all the current threads that ive posted in are shown. Including this one.

When you start a new one, I have to check out "new threads" to see it. If you keep it a single journal, itll be a lot easier for us to follow. 

I hope that made sense.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Kerry:* Hey, thanks for stopping by. I completely agree that it really comes down to how bad I want it. I really need to keep the end result in mind and stop thinking for the moment. Thanks again for the support.
> 
> *sara:* Yeah I really need to realize this, and stop relying on fat-burning drugs. I can't even imagine how negatively these kinds of things are affecting my body. I really need to make sure that I keep what I eat clean, and low in sugar. More than anything else I am trying to keep my sugar intake to a minimum.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. Deal. Say Sept.15.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I hope that made sense.


Not really but we know what you meant!


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Not really but we know what you meant!



It made sense to me


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 15, 2005)

*du:* Yeah bud, I got it, thanks for explaining. I didn't realize I had people actually subscribing to my journals---now I feel like a jacka*s for constantly starting a new one, no wonder why it annoys people so bad when I drop old journal, lol. 

*dg:* Great, sounds good to me. Actually bud, since cash is kind of stupid, why don't we bet on a 5 lbs. tub of Optimum Nutrition's whey protein powder? That's around $30, but a much better thing to bet on, IMO. 

I am thinking maybe my journal title should be more corresponding to our bet. 

*sara:* Me too.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2005)

No prob Mike!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 15, 2005)

*dg:* Sounds good, bud. I am looking forward to getting that 5 lbs. tub of whey protein in September. 

I am thinking that maybe "No More Bullsh*t" isn't an appropriate journal name, since now I am going to put all of my focus towards earning a nice free container of whey protein this fall, lol. But I can't think of anything else, so this will have to do.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I am thinking that maybe "No More Bullsh*t" isn't an appropriate journal name, since now I am going to put all of my focus towards earning a nice free container of whey protein this fall, lol. But I can't think of anything else, so this will have to do.


Well don't do that!  If you change the name, then you LOSE .

Good luck on this one Mike, maybe that's what you need..... a good old fashioned bet!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 15, 2005)

*JerseyDevil:* LOL, that's fine bro, I won't change the name on this one no matter what! I think this maybe what I need too, JD, a bet. It will be nice in the back of my head thinking about a new 5 lbs. container of whey protein, come this September.


----------



## waking_life (Mar 15, 2005)

Your losing a lot of fans but, just do it this time and people will read your journal. No more lying to yourself and just fucking do it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 16, 2005)

*waking_life:* Thanks for stopping by, and yes, I am going to just do it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 16, 2005)

Wednesday; 3-16-2005

*Arms* 

I had to workout tonight in my basement unfortunately because I was running late, oh well. Had a pretty good workout I guess overall. Nothing too extraordinary but my intensity and focus was really good, IMO. 

*Standing BB Curls* 
4 sets of 8 with 95

*Cable Pressdowns*
4 sets of 8 with 80

*Reverse Preacher Curls*
3 sets of 7 with 75

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
3 sets of 6 with a 40 

*Seated Hammer Curls*
Dropset: 40x10, 30x7, 20x7

*Cable Pressdowns*
Dropset: 90x9, 70x8, 50x8

Started off with some curls, 4 sets of 8, not too bad. Made sure to keep my technique and ROM completely textbook. Moved onto some pressdowns, and then some reverse preacher curls. Finished up my arms today with two triple dropsets, nice intensity on those. 

Diet/Supplements: 
- whole-wheat peanut butter toast, 100mg T3, 40mg nolva
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, 200mg caffeine
- 1 scoop of whey protein postworkout 
- chili + beans 
- whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
- grilled chicken stir-fry 
- grilled chicken breast, broccoli + cheese 
- MRP + 2% milk
- peanut butter + crackers 

I am thinking lately maybe the only reason I get such intense cravings and want to constantly binge is because I am not eating enough. I think if I ate 4K+ calories a day maybe I would feel a bit more satisfied and not be constantly wanting to binge. 

Sleep: 1 + 6.5 hours.  I really need to get in control of my sleep, latley it's been awful.


----------



## brogers (Mar 16, 2005)

Try a nap, it's the only way I make it through school.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 16, 2005)

*brogers:* I don't really have a chance to nap, honestly. The only time I have been able to take naps in the past was in the afternoon---and at my new job I work 1:30-9:30 so it makes it nearly impossible to take a nap.


----------



## vegman (Mar 16, 2005)

I believe it all comes down to what you REALLY want, and what is more important to you. Do you REALLY want to eat crap all the time, or do you REALLY want to be healthy and look good? It is as simple as that. So what do you REALLY want? You know you can't have both, so all you have to do is make a decision. 

If you decide that you REALLY want to be healthy and look good, you also need to be kind to yourself and allow a meal or two a week to have whatever, but don't let that one meal a week change your mind back to eating crap. Remember, it is a DECISION. 

Good Luck!


----------



## chris mason (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm with you Mike.  If you were consuming more calories you would have an easier time controlling your binging.  

Give what I have done a try.  I eat a heavy breakfast with plenty of protein, carbs, AND fats for breakfast (4 whole eggs fried, 2-3 pieces of toast with butter and 1 glass of orange juice).  This fully satiates me and carries me into the afternoon.  I drink several cups of tea in the mid to late morning and early afternoon.  I then drink a smoothie for lunch which is pretty high in calories.  I normally mix 16-18 oz of skim milk with 2 bananas, 1 cup of some other frozen fruit, and 2-3 scoops of Nitrean (protein powder).  This is a makes for a FULL blender and again fills me up very nicely.  I will not eat again until 7-8 P.M. and that is whatever the wife makes for dinner.  She always cooks low-fat, healthy meals.  I make sure not to overindulge but also not to undereat.  I will then have a protein shake prior to bed.  

Using this "diet" which never made feel as though I was dieting allowed me to drop about 12-13 lbs of fat.  I lost virtually no muscle and just trimmed up.  

As of late I have been purposely trying to push my weight back up in order to maximize strength but the above served me very well.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 17, 2005)

*vegman:* Thanks for the post bro, and you hit the nail right on the head with your post. I agree, completely. It all comes down to what I really want. I mean if I want to be a fat slob and pig out constantly on total junkfood, then so be it. If I want to have a lean healthy body, then that will be my choice as well. 

*Chris:* Thanks for stopping by bro, very interesting diet my friend. Honestly, I don't know if I could handle that or not. Only eating 3 meals a day? I think that would cause my binge problem to go through the roof! I mean I eat around 7-8 times a day now and I still constantly feel hungry for some reason. I think I just have a humongous appetite. Not that that's at all an excuse to binge, but I do think that my appetite is extraordinary. Thanks for the advice though, bro. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 17, 2005)

Thursday; 3-17-2005

*Chest* 

Nice workout today I think, my pump in my chest was GREAT today. For whatever reason my chest blew up in the gym. I don't know if it was the Swole, or what. 

*Decline BB Presses*
2 sets of 3 with 305
2 sets of 7 with 255

*Flat DB Presses*
1 set of 5 with the 115's
1 set of 3 with the 115's
2 sets of 10 with the 100's

*Nautilus Pec-Deck Flyes*
2 sets of 8 with 180
Dropset: 160x9, 130x8, 100x8 

Started off today with some heavy decline bench, hit 2 triples with 305, not too bad at all. Moved onto some flat DB presses which SUCKED. The first set I felt weak as hell, and the second I lost my groove and stopped after 3. Finished up my chest today with some pec-deck flyes. This is definitely my new favorite exercise for chest.  

Diet/Supplements: 
- whole-wheat peanut butter toast, 100mg T3, 40mg nolva
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, 200mg caffeine
- 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk postworkout 
- grilled steak soft taco
- chicken & romanoff pasta 
- whole-wheat tuna salad sandwich
- whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
- 2 scoops of whey protein + 2% milk
- chicken noodle soup
- peanut butter + crackers

Today I took in approximately 240g of protein. That's a little more than 1g per pound of bodyweight which is okay, I guess. Honestly, I am aiming for more. I am going to start keeping track of my protein intake on a daily basis. 

I just ordered some Cytogainer today from the brand Cytosport, from BulkNutrition.com. I am really looking to giving this stuff a shot, I am going to take 4 scoops first thing in the morning before I go to the gym. Hopefully it will help kickstart my workouts. We'll see how it goes.  

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 218.5 lbs.  

For whatever reason today I was very light. That's the lowest that I have ever been first thing in the morning on after using the restroom. I don't know if I am dehydrated or what because I don't feel all that lean.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

wow man, you're droppin' wait fast!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 17, 2005)

*Luke:* I know man! I can't figure out what is going on with my weight. I didn't at all expect to weigh under 220 lbs. this morning. Either the T3 is really starting to kick in, or I am just dehydrated, one or the other IMO. I am bought some Cytogainer and some N-Large today, I am going to take 2 scoops preworkout and then 2 scoops postworkout. Hopefully that will help me gain some size---so we'll see what happens. I am going to concentrate on getting my protein intake up around 1.5g per pound of bodyweight.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

What do you wanna weigh?  and what BF% do you think that is?


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 17, 2005)

*Luke:* Honestly man I would like to stay around 210-215 lbs. and under 10% bodyfat. I am thinking right now I am probably around 13-15%, that's just a shot in the dark, though. I can see my abs without a problem but I have a good amount of flab covering them, so it's hard to say.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 18, 2005)

Friday; 3-18-2005

*Back* 

Had to workout today in my basement unfortunately, I dropped off my Lexus to get some work done so I didn't have a car to get to the gym. Oh well, decent workout, regardless. 

*Bentover Rows*
3 sets of 6 with 275
2 sets of 9 with 235

*CG Cable Rows*
3 sets of 12 with 210

*Crossbench DB Pullovers*
4 sets of 6 with an 80 

*BTN Cable Pulldowns*
2 sets of 8 with 135

Good workout today I think, the only thing that pissed me off was how damn weak I felt in bentover rows. I haven't done bentover rows in months and months, I am not sure why. I have been doing t-bar rows and support rows instead, I guess. Felt weak as hell on them today. Another exercise I am going to start doing often is DB pullovers, which I absolutely LOVE! They hit my serratus like crazy, I am a huge fan of them.  

Diet/Supplements: 
- MRP + 2% milk, 100mg T3, 40mg nolva
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, 200mg caffeine
- 1 scoop of whey protein postworkout + 2% milk 
- grilled steak soft taco
- ? 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 220.5 lbs. 

Back up to where I usually am in terms of my weight. Feel pretty solid today I guess, not too good or bad. Thank God it's Friday!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Another exercise I am going to start doing often is DB pullovers, which I absolutely LOVE! They hit my serratus like crazy, I am a huge fan of them.




Awww, those are my FAVE!  I haven't done them in a long time   I keep forgetting.  Thanks for the reminder


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 18, 2005)

*Luke:* Yeah man, I absolutely love them. They really hit my serratus and lats hard, and they give a nice stretch to my entire upper body. I am going to start doing them on a regular basis instead of Nautilus pullovers, which I have been doing.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2005)

wow, slim. You're dropping weight quick.

However, I see you've upped your T3 dosage quite substancially. Do you have muscle to spare or something?? 100mcg


----------



## klmclean (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Luck Mike  

Don't be so hard on yourself.....no one is perfect


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 19, 2005)

Do you think that perhaps all these testosterone boosting supplements you have been taking is one of the reasons why you binge so much?  

Testosterone levels can have a pretty significant effect on appetite.  I can't recall the last time you weren't using something that played with hormone levels.  Not to mention you're still only 21, so your natural hormone levels should still be above the norm.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

I would be afraid that T3 was feeding off your muscle.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2005)

I'll send you something from Sweden in September if you still have this journal at that time 
Come on IM members, let's all give him an incentive to keep this journal for six months 

Mike, do it for real this time. No more bullsh*t is a good name. Hold yourself accountable instead of starting a new journal everytime you binge. Just post your binges here if they happen, don't be embarassed about it. I think you're giving it even more of a stigma and emotional pressure when you feel like you have to start a new journal everytime. I was a binger a year and a half ago, I got through it and now it doesn't happen anymore. It's all about working on your mindset..  Stop using the drugs as an excuse.. What happens in your mind when you decide to binge? What excuses do you give yourself? I bet there are some, because nothing "just happens"...

Good luck Mike! I hope I'll be sending you something in September


----------



## brogers (Mar 19, 2005)

If appetite is a big problem check out Hoodia Gordonii (they have it at custom) I've never used it but supposedly it kills your appetite.  Ephedrine kills mine pretty well.  Additionally, Sledge from Designer Supplements is supposed to be coming out with a fatloss product that is getting unreal hype (Claims it will be ~1/2 as effective as DNP and perfectly safe for over a month or two of use).  So might wanna follow that if you're interested in dropping weight.

BTW, you're one strong mofo.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 19, 2005)

Yo Yo.!

 Hey bro, good luck with this new journal. I have one question, where did you get that light blue/aqua shirt from your gallery? That shirt is freaking hot!


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 19, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Yo Yo.!
> 
> Hey bro, good luck with this new journal. I have one question, where did you get that light blue/aqua shirt from your gallery? That shirt is freaking hot!




LOL - I remember someone else asking him the exact same question, not too long ago.


P.S - Mike, where you at? .....You better not be thinking about waiting for this thread to die, so you can start a new journal    ..You know I'll keep bumpin it


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Hey man, yeah I have been dropping weight pretty quick lately. Not recently, though. I pigged out like crazy Friday night, really went nuts. Then Saturday I started a low-carb diet---God knows why. Then Sunday I continued with the low-carb diet, and last night I binged like CRAZY. So I really don't think that my weight is low anymore, lol. I was going to just stop coming to IM for a while and eat low-carb and not keep a journal, of course that didn't work. I did workout though on Saturday and Sunday. I haven't had a rest day in forever! 

*klmclean:* Hey there, thanks for stopping by. Thanks, I really appreciate it. 

*CowPimp:* Hey bud, that definitely might have something to do with it. Although the past few months I haven't taken any actual hormone raising supplements. A while back I did an M1T cycle and got a little gyno from that so I have been taking nolva ever since. My bottle is almost up, and the gyno is completely gone. 

*Luke:* I would think the same thing, but guys in the gym keep commenting on how I look "bigger than ever." Etc., etc. And my strength hasn't dropped at all, so I can't imagine that it is feeding off my muscle. 

*Jenny:* Thanks for the support. And it would be great to get something from Sweden in September. Maybe some kind of Swedish protein powder, lol, something healthy! I have been binging nonstop lately and I am going to post all of it here in my journal. I think this will help me see what a problem it is becoming, etc. 

*brogers:* I took ephedrine for years my friend, and I absolutely loved it. It was probably the one supplement that I attribute my somewhat low % of bodyfat to. However, after ephedrine was banned, I replaced it in my diet with caffeine---which we both know is hardly the same. So I think ever since I got off ephedrine maybe my cravings have just been worse. 

*Yunier:* LOL, thanks man. American Eagle.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

Saturday; 3-19-2005

*Shoulders*

Did shoulders today in the gym, although I didn't write down my workout at all. I did some seated DB presses, Smith-machine military presses, DB laterals, Nautilus laterals, and a few other exercises such as upright rows, etc. Good workout, didn't go heavy at all. Without any carbs today I was focusing on exhausting my shoulders, not much else. 

Diet/Supplements:
- 3 hot dogs, 100mcg T3, 40mg nolva
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, 200mg caffeine 
- 2 scoops of whey protein postworkout
- cheese + mayo
- bunless cheeseburger + mayo
- 2 hot dogs 

Thought I was going to start a ketogenic diet today. 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 232 lbs.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

Sunday; 3-20-2005

*Arms*

Didn't log my arm workout today either, because I thought I was just going to eat low-carb and not keep a journal anymore. 

Great workout today, though. I didn't go heavy at all but I really got an amazing pump in my arms today. Supersetted my biceps and triceps on every set, which I absolutely love doing. Overall workout was great, IMO. No complaints at all. Did curls, skulls, pressdowns, overhead extensions, hammers, reverse curls, cable curls, etc.

Diet/Supplements:
- 3 hot dogs, 100mcg T3, 40mg nolva
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, 200mg caffeine
- 2 scoops of whey protein postworkout
- cheese + mayo
- hot wings
- sausage + cheese  

BINGED!! At this point I had about $11 at Taco Bell, a pint of Ben & Jerry's, some pretzels, some cookies, soda, and a ton of 2% milk. Until I felt like I was going to throw up, no questions asked.  

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

Monday; 3-21-2005

*Back* (50 minutes, 21 sets)

Good workout this morning I think, hit my lats hard. I am cutting all of my weights in half---and focusing on form, range of motion, technique, and feeling every single rep. I am not going to be trying to hit new PR's every single workout anymore. My joints are killing me, I feel like I am overtraining, and I am feeling worse than ever. Going to be doing lots of volume, 21 sets today for lats was great, IMO. 

*Support Rows*
5 sets of 8 with 165

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
4 sets of 9 with 170

*Nautilus Pullovers*
3 sets of 10 with 180

*T-Bar Rows*
4 sets of 7 with 205

*BTN Cable Pulldowns*
2 sets of 10 with 140

*Crossbench DB Pullovers*
3 sets of 8 with a 75

Support rows today I really really felt in my lats, because of how light I went. Used a hammer or palms-facing grip, this time. Did some CG pulldowns and some pullovers, great sets. By the time I got to t-bar rows my lats were shot, good sets though. Finished up with some DB pullovers, hit my lats and serratus very very hard.

Diet/Supplements: 
- banana, 100mcg T3, 40mg nolva
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, 200mg caffeine
- 2 scoops of whey protein postworkout + 2% milk 
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- 1 quart of skim milk
- cheese filled ravioli
- whole-wheat tuna salad sandwich
- whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
- 2 scoops of weight-gainer + 2% milk 
- peanut butter 

Really going to be paying close attention to my protein intake from now on, shooting for at least 1g per pound of bodyweight. So far I am up to around 300g of protein, give or take. 

I got some T3 tabs in the mail today, so I am going to be dropping the liquid T3 and doing one 25mcg tab preworkout in the morning and then another about 8-12 hours later, at night. 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 228 lbs. (gym scale) 

Damn, as usual my weight continues to climb. I feel softer now than I have in a long time. I can barely see my abs anymore. I have to stop binging and get my sh*t together, WTF.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2005)

do you smoke pot?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

I've never smoked pot either


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

*Yanick:* Hey bud, not at all. Never even tried it in my life. The only thing that I have done ever that I don't even do on a regular basis is drink. But honestly, I usually only drink wine for the most part, if I do drink at all. 

*Luke:* That's cool to know, I am glad that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 21, 2005)

I hate smoking pot nowadays...

Mike- If your weights are cut in half, what do you usually do for support rows then? 330?    no way ....and yes, I am that lazy to look back.

Maybe your joints would be better if you didnt do 21 sets for back   

Nice meal btw....cheese and mayo


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2005)

I used to smoke a lot of pot.  Gave it up a few years ago.  I got sick of it.

Nice workout.  Ever think that you binge because your meals are not balanced or even which is causing you little satiation through out the day??


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Yanick:* Hey bud, not at all. Never even tried it in my life. The only thing that I have done ever that I don't even do on a regular basis is drink. But honestly, I usually only drink wine for the most part, if I do drink at all.



oh okay, i just had a theory on your binges for a second, lol. those looked a little too much like munchies  

i smoke pot on a fairly regular basis (couple of times/week), but i might have to give it up in a couple of days because of an employment opportunity.

Pat, yea i remember that stash at your house


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* I have done as much as 335 I think it is on support rows, but not lately. I worked up to 300 for 4-5 reps I believe. My support row apparatus is made by Paramount and its a very very tough machine. Really hard to go very heavy on. I have never seen anyone use more than 5 plates or so. Well actually I think that my joints are going to feel better doing high-volume and lighter weights. But we'll see what happens. Going so heavy my joints were really taking a beating.

Yeah I don't know what the hell I was thinking trying to go on a low-carb route. This is getting out of control. I am going to start reading my "Overcoming Binge Eating" book a lot more, and try and get in control of all this crap. There's no reason I shouldn't be completely in control of my diet. 

*Patrick:* Well, according to everything that I have read about BED (binge eating disorder) it doesn't correspond much to what you're eating outside of binging. It's usually triggered by a lot of different things, cravings being one of the smallest things that actually triggers a binge. 

*Yanick:* Haha, even though I feel like I constantly have the munchies, I don't smoke weed at all, so I can't attribute any of my appetite to that. I really have no idea at all why my appetite is always through the roof. For some reason I feel starving all the time even right after I eat, I have no idea why.


----------



## simbh (Mar 21, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Yanick:* Hey bud, not at all. Never even tried it in my life. The only thing that I have done ever that I don't even do on a regular basis is drink. But honestly, I usually only drink wine for the most part, if I do drink at all.
> 
> *Luke:* That's cool to know, I am glad that I'm not the only one.


Arnold did smoke though  

Anyways , whats up mike . I know this is like your 50th journal , but at least your keeping track and getting a hold of yourself . Sure you bindge sometimes , but its normal , we're all humans . Keep it up bro , you did an amazing job since you really started taking care of business about 2 months ago. Don't be too hard on yourself , if you bindge , it's ok , just try to stick to a once/week bindge .


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 21, 2005)

If your joints are killing you, why on earth even with the weight cut in half are you doing such high volume?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

if your joints are killing you... cut out the t3 probably.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

*simbh:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by! I really appreciate the support my friend. I agree that binging is definitely a problem, but as long as I am progressing in the gym, etc. I don't feel like I am losing any size at all on the T3, so I have no reason to stop taking it. Lately I feel like my body temperature has been higher than ever, which is a good thing. I binged all weekend almost but stuck it out with this journal. I am going to keep this journal 6 months, no questions asked.

*soxmuscle:* Going heavy with low-volume is the reason my joints are aching bud. The heavy weight really takes a beating on my joints. Going lighter with lots of volume is much much better on my joints, actually. 

*Luke:* Yeah, maybe. So far cutting my weights down has worked wonders in terms of my joint paint.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

Posted a new pic tonight in my gallery, and I am going to post another pic here in my journal. This one, though, has my face blacked out because the face I am making is awful, lol. I weighed 228 lbs. today at the gym.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> [
> 
> *Patrick:* Well, according to everything that I have read about BED (binge eating disorder) it doesn't correspond much to what you're eating outside of binging. It's usually triggered by a lot of different things, cravings being one of the smallest things that actually triggers a binge.
> .


Most books DO state that a major cause of binges is restricting. Do you binge on foods you restrict?


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

*Jill:* Agreed. The book I am reading now constantly talks about that. I do in fact binge on foods that I restrict, Ben & Jerry's ice-cream, etc. I never binge on foods that I can just eat normally on my diet. Thanks for stopping by Jill, nice to know you're still reading.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> if your joints are killing you... cut out the t3 probably.



I have never read anything about T3 causing joint pain, have you?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 22, 2005)

There very definitely may be a link between T3 usage and increased appetite.  Your rate of gastric emptying and the general transit speed of food through your colon is likely much faster on T3.  That should create immediate hunger signals for people like you and me.  It sure does for me.  Not to mention the increase in overall metabolic rate.  You might consider this linkage a possibility unless somehow you can rule it out.  Did you start having more problems again when you started up or increased T3 usage?  I remember from a journal or two back that you had things somewhat under control.

I still think you should consider forking out a small bit of dough for some nicotine gum or patches to try out.  I understand your reason for not wanting to get back to ephedrine usage, but frankly, I see your binging habit as causing you more mental anguish than E HCl ever could.  jmo.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have never read anything about T3 causing joint pain, have you?





I have 'zero' expirience with thyroid stuff, but I do know that whenever I tried to use something to supplement fat loss I could never stay hydrated well enough. I would imagine that has a dirrect effect on joints.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

*Jake:* I never have heard that, no. But who knows. 

*Cardinal:* I agree completely with your post my friend. I think that T3 is definitely associated with an increased appetite, no question about it. My binging I used to be in somewhat control over, lately, I feel like I don't stand a chance being in control. I might consider getting some nicotine gum. Can you buy it online? How much is it? What kind of dosage would you recommend, etc.?

*Luke:* I definitely need to keep my fluid intake up, that's for sure. Yesterday I was feeling very dehydrated for whatever reason. I don't know if it's the T3, or what.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

I've been on T3 for almost a month and I haven't experienced any increased appetite  Mike- for all your talk about binging and being fat and all, your pic still looks great. You look like an athlete, not an overweight binge eater. Just my 2 cents


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

*rock:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. That's interesting that you haven't noticed any increase in your appetite at all. I noticed an increase in the first 2 weeks almost. I felt like after I would finish eating I was still hungry. Thanks for comments about my pics, though. I added one to my gallery, too.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

Tuesday; 3-22-2005

*Chest* (45 minutes, 21 sets)

Great workout today overall, really hit my pecs hard. So far I absolutely love training light with more volume, I really enjoy it a lot. My pump today in my pecs was absolutely great, and I felt like I really exhausted my pecs. 

*Incline BB Presses*
5 sets of 8 with 155

*Flat DB Presses*
4 sets of 6 with the 80's

*Decline Smith-Machine Presses*
3 sets of 9 with 185

*Flat DB Flyes*
4 sets of 7 with the 45's

*Nautilus Pec-Deck Flyes*
3 sets of 10 with 150

*Dips*
2 sets of 12 

Today I started off with some inclines, went nice and light with a full ROM. Did some flat DB presses, then some decline Smith presses. Moved onto some DB flyes, pretty good sets. Finished up my workout today with some dips, which were awesome. Really hit my pecs hard today. I know for sure I am going to feel this tomorrow.  

Diet/Supplements: 
- 2 scoops of weight-gainer + skim milk, 25mcg T3, 40mg nolva
- 1 scoop of Swole preworkout, 200mg caffeine
- 2 scoops of whey protein postworkout + skim milk 
- 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
- grilled chicken soft taco
- whole-wheat tuna salad sandwich
- grilled chicken breasts, broccoli + cheese
- whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
- ? 

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Cardinal:* I agree completely with your post my friend. I think that T3 is definitely associated with an increased appetite, no question about it. My binging I used to be in somewhat control over, lately, I feel like I don't stand a chance being in control. I might consider getting some nicotine gum. Can you buy it online? How much is it? What kind of dosage would you recommend, etc.?



You can buy anything online =D 

Dante suggested Mastersmarketing for lozenges.  EBay prices aren't too bad, but I just don't know what the very best online price for that is.  You might just check froogle.  Walmart is where I get mine.  Equate brand.  Tastes like shit but is cheap enough if used sparingly.

I would get some sugar free gum and chew a piece or two of it with about 1-1.5 mg nicotine gum to start with.  Follow the directions on the label and try to get an extended release by chewing it a few times and holding it against your gum until the tingly sensation goes away then chew it again and repeat until all is used.  Take maybe 10-20 minutes the first time.  You'll probably get somewhat lightheaded the first few days of use right after chewing it.

For the patches, I suggest trying at most 14mg patches the first time, after you have used the gum a short while (like maybe a week or two).  Use it for a few hours until you feel strong suppression.  You may do fine with it all day.  Don't leave it on overnight and don't cut the patch open to try to get more nicotine out of it.  If you start feeling even mildly nauseated with it on, take it off to make sure it doesn't get worse before resuming its use.  If you get pretty strong appetite suppression, don't be stubborn and eat too much anyway because you will likely get very nauseous (or worse, puke)

If you want I can send you some sample patches and some 4mg pieces of nicotine gum to test out.  PM me an address that you can pick it up from if you are interested.  Might save you some money and you can see which type you like best and at what strength/dosage.

I have been using it off and on for the last year or so and haven't felt even the mildest of addiction to it.  Definitely my favorite appetite suppressant and great to use at night before bed.

-Cardinal


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 22, 2005)

Regarding your joint pain:  I hope that simple using really high volume, high reps, less weight will solve your problem.  But for me that didn't put the final nail in the coffin.  I had been training bodyparts twice a week for a long time, once every 3-4 days.

I made the simple switch to training bodyparts once every 5-6 days and it made a world of difference and probably kept me from sustaining major injuries.  You might consider altering your training frequency just a bit, maybe even shift to a once a week/bodypart deal for a few weeks to test it out.  Alternatively, you might look at the lifts that are causing you the most problem or that put the most strain on your cns (like deadlifts/squats) and train them less frequently and alternate some different exercises.  If that doesn't work, perhaps a week off from lifting might be in order or some type of supplemental deal.


----------



## chris mason (Mar 22, 2005)

Ahhh, we are getting into the one drug to counter the effects of another syndrome, eh?  

Not good Mike.  Just skip all of that crap and start letting yourself eat more normally but controlling the portions.  Eat foods you like but in moderation and you won't feel quite as compelled to binge.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

*Cardinal:* Hey bud, thanks for all of the information on nicotine, I apprecaite. At this point I don't think its really the best idea for me, for the simple reason that I have an addictive personality. And I really want to take one fat-burning type of drug at a time, if that makes sense. In other words, if I am combining nicotone with T3 I don't really know whats actually working, you know? Thanks again though for the advice/suggestion. 

BTW, in regards to my joint paint, I think that cutting my weight in half should do the trick. I have dropped my weights at least 20-30% on every exercise. So I think that's going to help a lot. 

*Chris:* Thanks for stopping by my friend, nice to see that you're still reading. I am trying to eat a lot more overall---and hopefully that will help fight off my urge to binge. We'll see what happens, though.


----------

